# Cheap lightning ROCKS!



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

EDIT.....Crap video now posted here!
MOV02202.flv video by HauntedBayou - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v476/HauntedBayou/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v476/HauntedBayou/MOV02202

I purchased a $5.00 250 watt work light from Home Despot today and tested my cheap lightning machine that I bought last year.

WOW! It is a great effect for a very small purchase amount. I have a small yard so anything more than that light would be too much. I put it in the very front of the yard and aimed it up so it would make a shadow of my "spooky tree" on the house and just light up the bricks to give the hint of a storm. It catches some of the grave-yard too, which is small. I think I'll but my large raven on the tree so that will cast a shadow on the house too.

I don't have a video camera so I can't show the effect. If I can borrow one, I'll post a vid.

I am thrilled.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well that just sucks...I wanted to see!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Tease-Tease-Tease.............LOL


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw that same light at home depot on sale yesterday. I almost bought it but wanted to try my 250W shop light that I already have first.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dark Lord said:


> Tease-Tease-Tease.............LOL


LOL! Sorry to you and Jeff. I will see if I can find a way to post a short vid cuz it might be helpful to people trying to decide what to do.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

O.K. you asked for it. I posted a vid up at the top of the thread.
I have a really old camera that doesn't perform well in dim light so it is grainy but you get the idea. 
The lightning casts a well defined shadow of my tree and raven on the bricks. You can kind of see it a couple times in the vid.

I asked my hubby to come look. He started giggling, which is a compliment cuz he doesn't get into this stuff.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought 2 of those $5 Home Depot work lights to use with my Lightning FX machine. Seemed like too good a deal to pass up. Now I just hope the Lightning FX box shows up before Halloween.


----------

